# 93320(26) & 93325(26) denied



## coders_rock! (May 25, 2011)

2010 claim 

93312(26) - paid
93320(26) - denied
93325(26) - denied

CCI states there are no bundling issues. Can anyone explain or justify the reason for denial?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 3, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> 2010 claim
> 
> 93312(26) - paid
> 93320(26) - denied
> ...



Should be able to bill together. Send the report and appeal


----------

